# G.H. AzaMax for Fungus Gnats?



## Prospector (Mar 8, 2012)

My micro-grows have benefited some from sticky traps and D. Earth but re-vegging has caused the loss of access to extra room for these tactics in one micro-grow and the other isn't far behind.

I taped off the bottom holes and then cut slits for drainage which forces them to the top edge where I can dig with my fingers and squash the maggots, but need additional help. The D.E keeps getting wet and is too much trouble to keep applying after the area dries up after each 2 day watering, approx.

Does anyone have experience with the G.H. AzaMax which is around $20 for 4 oz.
Is there another product that you can recommend for infestations?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 8, 2012)

I use Azamax for thrips and fungus gnats with decent results. It works well as a drench if you mix it rich and pour it right onto the soil surface to drench the soil. If you are not in hydro then you will have to do it once a week for 3-4weeks in a row to kill them all. It works real well for thrips but the fungus gnats are more difficult. The good theing about the Azamax is that it biodegrades after about 7-10days and leaves no foul taste in the plants that I can tell.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 8, 2012)

I used avid, spray the tops and sides of the blocks, add some to the res and flood em. Kills just about everything at the recommended doses for infestation. But I make sure to not use it as a preventative and I don't use it in flower.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I use Azamax for thrips and fungus gnats with decent results. It works well as a drench if you mix it rich and pour it right onto the soil surface to drench the soil. If you are not in hydro then you will have to do it once a week for 3-4weeks in a row to kill them all. It works real well for thrips but the fungus gnats are more difficult. The good theing about the Azamax is that it biodegrades after about 7-10days and leaves no foul taste in the plants that I can tell.




Would DE be as good or even a better solution? IDK, heard people say it was a good way to get rid of pests, so thinking out loud here.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 9, 2012)

:smoke1: I thought Avid and Azamax were miticides only. Spectracide by Ortho is a broadband pesticide and will kill gnats and thrips, but not mites even though it may claim to....  Sand is a good method, in my opinion, to prevent any bugs that lay their eggs in the soil or coco.  This works best when bottom feeding plants like a flood and drain coco set up.  I top feed, so it looks sloppy but it works once you learn to work with it.  It beats using hash chemicals on your plants that you may end up smoking.  I would rather smoke a gnat once a month!!:bong2: :bong2:


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 9, 2012)

Watch Azamaz on young seedlings when you are spraying or drenching as it is too hot for them.  Fine on older plants tho.  But not in flower.  
Just my observations.


----------



## Prospector (Mar 9, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I use Azamax for thrips and fungus gnats with decent results. It works well as a drench if you mix it rich and pour it right onto the soil surface to drench the soil. If you are not in hydro then you will have to do it once a week for 3-4weeks in a row to kill them all. It works real well for thrips but the fungus gnats are more difficult. The good thing about the Azamax is that it biodegrades after about 7-10days and leaves no foul taste in the plants that I can tell.



I do not know if I have any mites but the first grow is now well infested with the gnats. I ordered the Azamax ans a couple other products for the feeding as well as Safer brand which a Utah garden supply recommended, called End All RTU 32oz. spray. It's natural and best for the soil and leaves too. Between the two, we'll see if this battle can be won without a lot of disassembly.


----------



## Prospector (Mar 9, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Would DE be as good or even a better solution? IDK, heard people say it was a good way to get rid of pests, so thinking out loud here.



Thanks but my setup overflows while watering, a design fault indeed but I could not think of all the issues that might arrize ahead of time. The  D.E needs to stay dry, once wet then it is no good. The sticky traps are catching leaves as well as gnats in one enclosure.


----------



## Prospector (Mar 9, 2012)

ColoradoLady said:
			
		

> Watch Azamaz on young seedlings when you are spraying or drenching as it is too hot for them.  Fine on older plants tho.  But not in flower.
> Just my observations.



Thank you, I am now trying to get both micro grows to flower, so far they are still re-vegging. I will use it as soon as these products arrive.


----------



## Prospector (Mar 9, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I used avid, spray the tops and sides of the blocks, add some to the res and flood em. Kills just about everything at the recommended doses for infestation. But I make sure to not use it as a preventative and I don't use it in flower.



If the Azamax or "Safer" End All RTU spray cant stop the infestation then I'll try Avid. By the way, Im in potting soil and hope to go hydro as soon as I can but have my hands full with these two micro-grows at this time.


----------



## Prospector (Mar 9, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I use Azamax for thrips and fungus gnats with decent results. It works well as a drench if you mix it rich and pour it right onto the soil surface to drench the soil. If you are not in hydro then you will have to do it once a week for 3-4weeks in a row to kill them all. It works real well for thrips but the fungus gnats are more difficult. The good theing about the Azamax is that it biodegrades after about 7-10days and leaves no foul taste in the plants that I can tell.



Since I am still in veg. then the biodegrade time works well for me.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Prospector (Mar 9, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> :smoke1: I thought Avid and Azamax were miticides only. Spectracide by Ortho is a broadband pesticide and will kill gnats and thrips, but not mites even though it may claim to....  Sand is a good method, in my opinion, to prevent any bugs that lay their eggs in the soil or coco.  This works best when bottom feeding plants like a flood and drain coco set up.  I top feed, so it looks sloppy but it works once you learn to work with it.  It beats using hash chemicals on your plants that you may end up smoking.  I would rather smoke a gnat once a month!!:bong2: :bong2:



Well, come to think of it, dried gnats might add some flavor.

I too don't like using chemicals, so I'll start with the "End All RTU" which is natural to kill the adults but the Azamax will likely be needed for the larvae. I was told that the "End All' will kill the maggots as well. I'll save the Azamax for the final kill.

These products take care of a variety of bugs and the End All brand is good for mites too, I believe.


----------

